# Car insurance - wildlife accidents?



## amyCr (Jul 29, 2020)

Are animals running into cars a lot? Is this something that happens a lot around hamburg? One of the the insurer's questions was if i want to insure wildlife accidents. idk if that is a big thing here. not sure if that optional add on is necessary. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## SethO (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey Hey,
you can choose if you would like to have it or not. if you do lot's of trips I would recommend you to take it. It does not have the biggest impact on your cost, but in case you have this accident you probably want to have it covered since an average costs of wildlife animal accidents in germany can get quite expensieve. Believe me, I had to pay about 800€ for the repair costs . 

What insurance provider have you tried or have you done an online comparison? There are a few out there. Generally speaking I would recommend you to take partial comprehensive insurance since animal accidents are automatically covered, but there are few differences what animals this includes. There are mainly 3 different types of insurances. Here's an overview what's coverd by what insurance in germany. Because you mentioned the high prices. I'm not sure how long you already drive here but it sounds like you are doing an insurance for the first time.


----------

